# Dimmer con indicador digital



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola amigos, soy andrea y necesito su ayuda.

Necesito un dimmer para un sistema de iluminación de una cámara de incubación, es como un refrigerador de casa, para que se hagan una idea. Ese circuito es comercial y he visto algunos de la casa Velleman que sirven para ese propósito, sin embargo. Lo que necesito yo es que en una pantalla de LCD sencilla se indique el porcentaje de potencia que está entregando el dimmer, asi por ejemplo yo podría ir regulando el dimmer y en la pantalla ir viendo si está al 30% o 70% etc.

Por ahora estamos iluminando con ampolletines de resistencia, porque no hemos encontrado un dimmer apropiado para lámparas fluorescente.

desde ya les agradezco la ayuda


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Podrias emplear el otro lado del potenciometro para hacer la indicacion!


----------



## pepechip (Ene 27, 2008)

hola.
si quieres ver el porcentaje en un modulo LCD, deveras de utilizar un microcontrolador, puedes utilizar el 16F84, y el control de potencia lo haces mediante el control de la anchura de pulsos.
saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2008)

Y no te sirve mirar la posicion del potenciometro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Si por ejemplo la presentacion fuera con 10 led´s que indicaran 10 niveles de potencia te serviria ?


En caso afirmativo, mira esto, si te sirve se puede ver como hacer una adaptacion

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 27, 2008)

Gracias amigos por la pronta respuesta, acá les contesto a todos juntos mejor.

Antony
gracias, pero no te entiendo con ese dato que me das.

PepeChip
Gragias pepe, creo que la situación que me propones es la más apropiada, pero no me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y mi nivel no llega al diseño, sólo por ahora busco un buen diagrama, lo paso al PC usando Eagle (hay uno mejor?) y luego construyo la placa. ¿me puedes ayudar con algun esquema que me permita vicular mi LCD con el integrado que me dices?
Como te decía antes, el circuito del dimmer ya lo tengo y efectivamente es un PWM de Velleman.


EduArdo, 
gracias pero el potenciometro me daría una aproximación muy gruesa


Fogonazo,
Gracias por el dato querido amigo, pero necesito puntualmente con un indicador LCD


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Amigo si no tienes tanta experiencia xq meterte con los PIC's¿?¿ Hay soluciones analogas a tu problema!


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 27, 2008)

Antonio, 

no habría problemas en explorar otra alternativa si lo de los pics es muy complicado. me puedes ayudar con tu solución análoga?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2008)

andreaheroven.puc dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo,
> gracias pero el potenciometro me daría una aproximación muy gruesa


No te das cuenta, pero lo que estas haciendo es un metodo de control tambien grueso.
La temperatura de equilibrio va a quedar donde se te iguale la potencia entregada con la de perdidas, valor que dependera de su entorno exterior (temperatura ambiente y ventilacion).

Si quisieras controlar 'fino' tendrias que sensar la temperatura (un termistor) y con eso actuar sobre el dimmer.
El problema con esto es que debido a que la respuesta es lenta, si el sistema no es medianamente elaborado te va a quedar inestable el brillo en la lampara.


Interpreto que las soluciones analogicas que referia Anthony son una barra de leds y un voltimetro analogico. 
Como la potencia entregada a la carga es cuadratica con el voltaje (y hasta ahi, porque la resistencia de la lampara varia con la temperatura) y vos pretendes una lectura en % de potencia, te encontras que:
- La barra de de led va a tener que ser con un divisor resistivo 'custom' (no te sirve el LM3914 que es lineal)
- El voltimetro te va a dar una lectura proporcional a la tension en la carga, NO al cuadrado de la tension en la carga ==> Tenes que abrirlo y cambiarle la escala por otra 'corregida' (impresa elegantemente con impresora laser)
- El angulo girado por un potenciometro tampoco es lineal con la potencia en la carga.
 Igual que con el voltimetro, te fabricas una escala con la impresora y se la pegas.
 La diferencia que los puntos de la escala (10% 20% ...) los determinas experimentalmente midiendo con un tester la tension en la carga en una escala cuadratica.
 Significa:
  220V == 100%
  208.7V == 90% 
  196.8V == 80%
  184V == 70%  
  etc



Para el principio grueso de control que vas a usar todas son validas, unas mas simples que otras y unas con mas impacto visual que otras, pero en cuanto a la sensibilidad del control, solo el voltimetro aventaja 'un poco'.


El consejo es: Implementa la mas sencilla ==> ponele escala al potenciometro, y despues que la incubadora funcione, con todo el tiempo del mundo la tuneas con lo que se te cante.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 27, 2008)

TPuede utilizar el lm3915 que es log que seguramente sera mas aproximado.

En todo caso lo ideal seria utilizar un sensor de temperatura ya que estamos hablando de un simple termostato


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> TPuede utilizar el lm3915 que es log que seguramente sera mas aproximado.


Es peor,  el 3915 esta pensado para visualizar en dB.
Visualmente te va "comprimiendo la escala" a medida que aumenta el voltaje, y aca es al reves, necesita que la expanda.

Ademas, es absurdo centrarse en leer % de potencia reales cuando lo que va a tener que hacer es poner el potenciometro en alguna posicion y ver en que temperatura se le estabiliza, y de acuerdo a las variaciones ambientales irlo corrigiendo,  una escala de rayita-puntito en la perilla es mas que suficiente.





			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> En todo caso lo ideal seria utilizar un sensor de temperatura ya que estamos hablando de un simple termostato


Totalmente de acuerdo, lo unico que tiene que hacer es 'ajustar' la posicion de la/las lamparas y algun tipo de difusor para no sobrecalentar aquello que este cerca.


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola Eduardo, te agradezco la completa respuesta, pero veo que mezclas temperatura, pues no has leído bien, a mi solamente me interesa regular la potencia del sistema de ILUMINACION.

gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2008)

Es cierto, ahora con los anteojos para ver de cerca ;-) leo que habias aclarado que era para iluminacion.
Ahora entiendo menos, para que queres conocer el porcentaje VERDADERO de potencia, si la iluminacion termina quedando en aquella que de el efecto visual que le guste al usuario?.

Un potenciometro comun con una perilla grande ya te da una sensibilidad de ajuste mas que suficiente, 
Y si todavia no te gustara, ponele un multivuelta.


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola Eduardo, está bien tu sugerencia de acuerdo al multivueltas, pero mi inquitud inicial es CON un visualizador LCD. 

Hemos medido con luxómetro la iluminación versus la potencia consumida por el foco y hay una correlación lineal muy buena que hemos podido tabular, por eso si nosotros lograsemos ver en un indicador LED un porcentaje (70%, 45%, etc) sabremos de inmediato que iluminación hay en el interior de la incubadora, no con efecto visual, sino que en base a MEDICIONES.

Agradeceré guíar el post de acuerdo a mi inquietud inicial, creo que la idea es que nos ayudemos a resolver los problemas planteados y a ofrecer alternativas solamente cuando el problema inicial no tiene solución, 

Estimados amigos, agradezco su ayuda, pero me he decidido poner esta consulta en el foro porque en realidad ES LO QUE NECESITAMOS, si hubieramos querido un pot de perilla no habríamos puesto el problema en el foro.

saludos, 

Anyi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Tratemos de ponernos de acuerdo porque esto se esta poniendo muy confuso:



El dimmer que comentaste al principio del post ¿ Quien o que lo ajusta ?



¿ El medidor de potencia solamente mide o tambien programa la potencia y mantiene la potencia ?


Saludos


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 28, 2008)

hola fogonazo, porfi revisa mis respuestas

El dimmer que comentaste al principio del post ¿ Quien o que lo ajusta ?
Lo ajusto yo misma de acuerdo al tipo de cultivos o condiciones que yo quiero mantener dentro de la cámara, por ejemplo digo, "Alga Spirulina, ya, son XX luxs segun mi tabla de watts versus luxs (que hicimos con MEDICIONES)", voy a mi tabla y asigno una potencia de XX Watts por medio de potenciometro de perilla. lo que necesito es visualizar en un display la potencia que estoy entregando a medida que giro la perillita, de maner que cuando en el display lea el XX% que yo quiero ahi lo dejo y entonces el interior está iluminado según mi requerimiento.


¿ El medidor de potencia solamente mide o tambien programa la potencia y mantiene la potencia ? 
El REGULADOR de potencia es un dimmer de la casa Velleman que he usado anteriormente en mi casa y funciona muy bien. Es tipo perilla, ahi yo voy regulado hasya que la intensidad es la adecuada y dejo de girar la perilla. 
OJO la potencia no varía, no se piense que habrá que regularla con un PID o alg asi ya que no varia la potencia.

Espero que quede un poco mas claro ya?, cualquier duda me avisas ya que a veces no escribo muy claro!

anyi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Bueno, creo que ahora esta claro.
Necesitas un medidor de potencia de linea aplicada a tus lamparas calibrado en porcentaje

¿ Correcto ?

En caso afirmativo, deseas
1) Armarlo ?
2) Comprarlo armado ?



"Alga Spirulina" eso suena ilegal ?, si es asi me interesa !

Saludos


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 28, 2008)

hey!, jajaja, no nos metamos en la ilegalidad!

La spirulina es una microalga, si ves un frasco con spirulina no veras nada, solo agua ya que es muy chiquita..., es el alimento de algunos moluscos y nostors la cultivamos para estudios.

con respecto a lo otro,,,
Me interesa armarlo para ir aprendiendo, pero recuerda, soy biologia con aficion a la electrónica, pero a lo que más he llegado es a bajar buenos diagramas electronicos, pasarlos al Eagle y luego hacer la plaquita y soldar los componentes!, no he diseñado mas que el la lampara de mi dormitorio   ;-(

_y tambien me interesaría saber el nombre y marca y $$ de un modelo de paquete...!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Si mal no recuerdo, realice un trabajo sobre esa alguita; y no consegui nada de ILEGAL, pero si tiene elevadas cantidades de proteinas y minerales.
PD: Fogonazo estas jodido, pero igual se necesita de tu ayuda!

EDIT1: Con respescto a la indicacion, pense algo: Podrias emplear un potenciometro doble y hacer un voltimetro con indicacion en un LCD. Lo que harías sería esto: Al poner el potenciometro en X posicion se marcara un voltage y T de la PWM tendra un X. Despues con la formula W=V*I obtienes la potencia y se asignas a un x voltage!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Al fin se corrio la Spirulina y quedo claro.

Medidores de potencia hay unos cuantos posibles candidatos, el tema es la medicion en %

Dame algo de tiempo como para investigar posibilidades


anthony123: Esa es mas o o menos la idea


Conicet ?


Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Creia que no me habia dado a entender


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2008)

andreaheroven.puc dijo:
			
		

> ...Hemos medido con luxómetro la iluminación versus la potencia consumida por el foco y hay una correlación lineal muy buena que hemos podido tabular, por eso si nosotros lograsemos ver en un indicador LED un porcentaje (70%, 45%, etc) sabremos de inmediato que iluminación hay en el interior de la incubadora, no con efecto visual, sino que en base a MEDICIONES.


Muchacha, cada posicion de la perilla se corresponde con un porcentaje de potencia en la carga, solamente tenes que hacer las marcas.  La desventaja es que ante variaciones de tension en linea la perilla va a 'mentir'.

Por otra parte, pareciera que desconoces como hace una medicion de potencia sobre una lampara y por eso insistis con "quiero un indicador que me de el porcentaje de potencia" creyendo que va a ser un circuito sencillo,estable y sin necesidad de calibracion. Me refiero por supuesto, a un VERDADERO medidor de potencia.
Que el indicador mida la tension media en la carga y la presente digitalmente o como barra de leds son cosas relativamente sencillas y cumplen perfectamente la funcion (gracias a que la carga es 'resistiva'), si antes pretendias leer % de potencia y mirar en tabla con que se correspondia, no hay ninguna diferencia con mirar  un voltaje medio e ir a la tabla.


Me pregunto si tus mediciones de potencia se hicieron multiplicando la corriente y la tension medidas con instrumentos TRUE RMS, si no a bajas intensidades medis cualquier cosa.
Como debes saber, la resistencia de una lampara varia (y bastante) con la temperatura del filamento, asi que si tu mediciones fueron hechas considerando la potencia proporcional al cuadrado de la tension (o la corriente) no van a reflejar la potencia real.

Tal vez me equivoque, pero se me ocurre que tus mediciones fueron hechas con un voltimetro(o amperimetro) digital comun y graficando Lux vs (V/Vmax)^2
De ser asi, ademas que (V/Vmax)^2 no es proporcional a la potencia en la lampara (porque su resistencia varia) un voltimetro comun no presenta el verdadero valor eficaz sino 1.11*|Vmedio|
Seria inexacto con esos datos presentar los resultados como potencia. La tabla debe señalar lo que es:  Lux vs (Vmedio/Vmax)^2, Lux vs (Vmedio/Vmax)  etc, no potencia porque NO es.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Me parece que la mejor opcion es medir directamente la corriente consumida por tus lamparas y reorganizar tu tabla de acuerdo a los amperes de consumo que en tu caso como las lamparas son resistencias puras y el voltaje de linea es bastante constante sera indicacion bastante directa de la potencia aplicada.

Analiza esto:
Con tu dimmer ajustas hasta lograr un valor de corriente en este instrumento
Por ejemplo: 
Nivel 1 = 2.31 Amperes (Luz ideal para el tipo de alga Nº 2)
Nivel 2 = 2,67 Amperes (Luz ideal para el tipo de alga Nº 7)
Nivel 3 = 3.11 Amperes (Luz ideal para el tipo de alga Nº 4)
Etc









La medicion de potencia electrica implica medicion y calculo y no existe instrumento que te indique porcentaje de potencia porque ningun instrumento puede conocer cual es el 100% o el 0% para tu caso en particular. 

Saludos


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Ene 28, 2008)

Estimada Andrea:

Tengo gusto que mi primera intervención sea con tu caso planteado.
Estoy de acuerdo con soluciones simples sin microcontrolador, sería como usar un motor de camión para un escarabajo VW.
Me gustaría saber si quieres tener indicación de potencia o voltaje.
Si es lo primero, tienes que sensar la corriente y la tensión, de otra forma usar como bien dijo el amigo un sensor de temperatura como el Pt 100 que es barato y de respuesta rápida, e indicar en tu display la temperatura, que supongo es lo importante al final, ya que las pérdidas pueden variar de acuerdo a la carga dentro la incubadora y los factores externos que ya indicaron muy bien.

Existen en el comercio local (por lo menos acá en Lima) indicadores de temperatura LCD de panel baratos con sensor Pt 100 (Platino al 10%) incluído y su cable de extensión.

Otra forma es de utilizar la serie de chips de Intersil que directamente se conectan a displays de Led o LCD para indicación de voltaje en DC, para esto tendrias que convertir el parámetro de potencia a una tension que sea mostrada.

Suerte en el proyecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Ya el post viene confuso, seria bueno que todos hablemos un idioma entendible por todos.

Si la biologa empieza a hablar de la "spirulina" seguro nosotros no entenderemos nada, por lo menos yo.


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola amigos, veo que hay un poco de confusión, acá les respondo a todos.

1º Fogonazo, no te refieras a mi como 'la biologa' suena despectivo. Y si la explicación que di de la spirulina te complicó demasiado creo que es porque no leíste que es solo un dato anexo para adecuar el contexto.

2º Jorge Guzman ¿¿---? , Si lees el post inicial, verás que ni siquiera he hablado de temperaturas. ¿qué leíste?, lo que necesito es relacionado con potencia e iluminación.

3º Eduardo, Las mediciones y gráficas no las hice yo, las hizo un ingeniero civil electrónico que andubo de paso en el laboratorio y nos hizo ese pequeño favor. Me imagino que como es profesional ingeniero igual que ustedes el trabajo no está mal hecho.

Les explicaré de nuevo, ojo! no hay temperaturas!

- Tengo un dimmer para regular la potencia en un sistema de iluminaión al interior de una cámara tipo refrigerador.
- tengo datos de potencia versus ilumniación (watt versus lux)
- necesito un display LCD sencillo que me indique en términos de porcentaje la potencia que estoy dejando pasar con el dimmer. Esto puede ser midiendo la corriente, tal como lo sugiere acertadamente fogonazo, acepto sugerencias, para eso puse el post,
- no necesito un dato de display de perilla, si quisiera esa opción no habría puesto el post.
- no es una aplicación para la NASA, es un foco sencillo de 200W, se aceptan desviaciones y algun pequeño error.

4º Fogonazo, se puede hacer lo que dices, osea, conseguir luxometro y graficar de acuerdo a  Ampere v/s Lux.  Pero lo ideal sería que el display indicara % no Ampere.

Finalmente, a todos quienes les es mas facil sugerir la opción de perilla, chicos, entiendanme, no necesitamos esa opción.

Y a todos les agradezco sus aportes.


agradecida, 
A.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

De ninguna manera me referi a tu profecion en forma despectiva.
Simplemente quise aclarar la necesidad de un idioma comun, tu entiendes sobre tu especialidad y nosotros sobre la nuestra. Tu puedes referirte a temas totalmente desconocidos o poco claros para nosotros y viceversa.



Volviendo al tema
No creo que exista un instrumento especifico como el que necesitas.
Si se podria fabricar algo, pero seria bastante complejo y requeriria algun tipo de procesador.

Otra opcion (Poco ortodoxa pero efectiva) seria reajustar un amperimetro para que te indique 100 estando todas las lamparas al maximo y de alli para abajo hasta 0 todo apagado.

En ese caso la escala seria de 0 a 100 Amperes siendo 100 el maximo posible de iluminacion que tu puede interpretar 0 % a 100 %

Espero que se entienda porque me parece que quedo confuso

Esto es relativamente facil de hacer, pero igualmente tendrias que recalcular tu tabla de porcentajes en funcion de la iluminacion.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2008)

andreaheroven.puc dijo:
			
		

> ....3º Eduardo, Las mediciones y gráficas no las hice yo, las hizo un ingeniero civil electrónico que andubo de paso en el laboratorio y nos hizo ese pequeño favor. Me imagino que como es profesional ingeniero igual que ustedes el trabajo no está mal hecho.


Precisamente si la persona que hizo las mediciones sabia lo que estaba haciendo no iba a tomarse el trabajo inutil que representaba medir la verdadera potencia, cuando midiendo solo el voltaje o la corriente quedaba perfectamente determinado que excitacion debia tener la lampara para una iluminacion dada.
Y si te dio los resultados en % del cuadrado de la tension (o corriente) fue porque visualmente son preferibles las relaciones 'lineales'.  
Y si te dijo que eso era potencia en la lampara, fue porque aproximadamente es eso y de otra manera evidentemente no lo habrias entendido.

Lo que te dice Fogonazo de hacer una tabla Amperes vs Lux , y que resulta que si te gustaria pero si fuera en % de corriente,   es lo mismo que cuando te dije que tenes que medir tension media y con eso ir a la tabla.
Siendo una carga resistiva da lo mismo medir tension que corriente,  la diferencia es que implementar un reajuste es un poco mas sencillo con un voltimetro.

Con un voltimetro, lo unico que tenes que hacer es comprar un trimpot, conectarlo como divisor de tension, y estando a plena carga , le das al tornillo hasta que te marque 100. Lista la escala porcentual de voltajes.
Con un amperimetro es similar, pero necesitas un shunt.


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 28, 2008)

Gracias por la información Fogonazo, creo que al final entendieron lo que estaba pidiendo

"Otra opcion (Poco ortodoxa pero efectiva) seria reajustar un amperimetro para que te indique 100 estando todas las lamparas al maximo y de alli para abajo hasta 0 todo apagado.

En ese caso la escala seria de 0 a 100 Amperes siendo 100 el maximo posible de iluminacion que tu puede interpretar 0 % a 100 %"

Como les decía, no lo quiero para ir ganar el premio nobel, una aplicación poco ortodoxa está muy bien!.

Ojalá pudieramos ir redondeando la información esa del amperímetro y luego ver como le ponemos el display LCD

gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Bueno ahora viene el resto del problema que no es poco.

Para sacar el proyecto adelante tenemos 3 opciones 

1) Comprar y reformar un amperimetro digital: 
Bastante trabajoso pero te dara una mejor apreciacion de lo que estas mandando a las lamparas, incluso reflejara en el display si tienes lamparas quemadas porque reducira el valor mostrado. Coherentemente con la reduccion de luz

2) Comprar y reformar un voltimetro digital: Mucho mas sencillo pero NO refleja el estado de las lamparas, te marcara lo mismo aunque esten todas quemadas. (Esta es una posbilidad que sugirio Eduardo)

3) Armar un amperimetro espesifico a tu fin, sera mas facil de adaptar algo "casero" que algo comercial.

Esta ultima opcion dependera de tu habilidad con soldador.

Analiza estas opciones y veremos que hacer.

Y del premio Nobel, quien te dice.

Saludos


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Ene 28, 2008)

Amiga Andrea: Me disculpo por haberte incomodado al hablar de temperatura en tu proyecto, la verdad no había revisado tu envío inicial.

Si no es mucho atrevimiento podrias decirme si es un proceso de fotosíntesis o algo así que requiere luz para las muestras que procesas o alguna temperatura que se alcanza gracias a las lámparas incandescentes que tienes, de ahí era que algunos nos confundimos con el deseo único de ayudarte. 

Me parece que lo quieres medir es el valor lumínico deducido del consumo de las lámparas.
Si tu amigo ha logrado efectuar una curva de transferencia casi lineal entre voltios aplicados a las lámparas y la potencia lumínica creo que es el mejor camino.

Te sugiero que para el visualizador (display) revises información de Intersil que fabrica un Chip que se conecta directamente a un a pantalla LCD, si te interesa, puedo buscarte el sitio.

Atentamente,


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola Jorge, gracias por el dato de Intersil, he buscado pero encontré mucha información que no está dentro de mis limitaciones para comprender ;-)    si puedes ayudarme como vincular ese buen chip con una LCD, magnífico!

si quieres te envío información del proceso de microalgas por un MP , ya ni me atevo postearlo porque puede salir alguno por alli que se le recalienta el procesador y dice que mezclo la biología con la electrónica.. ji ji ji no se enojen...!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

No soy Jorge pero te comento, tengo totalmente resuelto el tema de tu medicion con esta propuesta (Por lo menos en mi cabeza):

Mides la corriente que alimenta tus lamparas a traves de un transformador comercial de bajo costo
La salida de este la aplicas a un rectificador para convertirla en una tension continua
Esta tension la aplicas a un sistema de conversion analogica digital (Incluye display) que te presentara un dato en escala 0 a 100 que tu graduas mediante un preset. 

El conversor se basa en 2 circuitos interados CA3161 y CA3162 (Muy similar a los que te propone Jorge).

La placa para estos integados, la puedes adquirir armada o solo el impreso, de esta manera abaratas costos (Teniendo la placa de impreso te sera facil armarla)







Este el es informe de la placa que puede venir armada o para armar

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro19/041.zip


Precios: Placa armada 180$, circuito impreso solamente 30$
A esto habra que agregarle el transformador de medicion 20-40$ depende de tus lamparas
rectificador, filtros, otro transformador para alimentacion, Etc

Calculo que armando tu la placa el costo total rondara los 100 o 150$


Si la idea te sirve, comenta y vemos


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola Andrea y Fogonazo:
Como dicen nuestros hermanos argentinos, creo que el ¨suelo se va poniendo parejo¨.

Con mucho gusto publicaré aquí la información de Intersil por si acaso también le sirva a otro amigo.
Fogonazo, ese circuito es muy bueno incluso lo compré en un DPM francés que trabaja bien, pero es solo para LED´s, y Andrea requiere LCD, a propósito el costo a que moneda corresponde, porque se que estás en la Vía Lactea (usan moneda allí,ja,ja).

Otra pregunta: para que medir corriente si lo que tiene es un voltaje AC variable (no sinusoidal por el disparo del triac), sino mas bien solo medir tensión, rectificarla y adecuar un simple divisor resistivo para que el display muestra 100% cuando el dimmer (atenuador) esté en la máxima posición, a proposito no sabemos si el potenciómetro de este atenuador es lineal o logarítmico, pero con mi propuesta esto ya no importa.

Andrea, para tu tranquilidad, el chip xxxxx de Intersil se conecta directo al display de cuarzo líquido.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola Jorge, paso a comentarte mis deducciones:

Si mido voltaje no se si todas las lamparas estan OK, al medir corriente tengo una cierta referencia del estado real de situacion (Lamparas sanas, quemadas me varian la corriente).

El transformador que sugeri se conectaria (Secundario) en serie con la carga por lo que sobre el (Antes primario) aparecera una tension proporcional a la intensidad consumida, o sea que en realidad si estoy midiendo un voltaje pero de una forma "Non sancta"

Los integrados de Intersil son mis favoritos, incluso son mas economicos que los RCA perooooo.
No conosco si existe la placa de impreso que se pueda comprar facilmente, el criterio fue simplificar el trabajo de alguien que no es experto.

Espero que Andrea no se ofenda por considerarla no experta (En armado electronico)

Este tema fue parte importante en la idea general, armado ajuste y calibracion, por eso la idea de comprar un Kitt o por lo menos la placa que simplificara sensiblemente el armado.

La placa de los RCA posee un preset mutivueltas, con el que sera facil calibrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 30, 2008)

HOla Fogonazo, 

Acá va una cita una aclaración, tenemos UN SOLO FOCO tipo PAR, afuera de la incubadora, conducimos la luz al interior vía fibra óptica a varios puntos de fibra. asi que no hay problema por saber de luces quemadas ya que tenemos solo una grandota

"Si mido voltaje no se si todas las lamparas estan OK, al medir corriente tengo una cierta referencia del estado real de situacion (Lamparas sanas, quemadas me varian la corriente)."

el Potenciómetro es lineal "a proposito no sabemos si el potenciómetro de este atenuador es lineal o logarítmico"

Dicho de alguna manera, si paso esta placa al Eagle, la fabrico y la monto, ¿sirve para mis propósitos? http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro19/041.zip 

Envien la información del Intersil para que aprendamos todas!

saludos, 
andrea


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Bueno, seria bárbaro saber de donde saque yo que era una instalación compleja de lámparas. 

Siendo 1 sola lámpara se te simplifica totalmente.
Con la misma placa pero sin transformador adaptador (Ahorro)
Te armas el voltímetro que figura en el link.
Cuando lo tengas armado y funcionando veremos la adaptación y ajuste que es muy sencillo.




> Dicho de alguna manera, *si paso esta placa al Eagle*, la fabrico y la monto, ¿sirve para mis propósitos? http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro19/041.zip



Entiendo que deseas fabricarte la placa o ensayarla ?

No se si tiene sentido, pero si lo deseas, en el foro existe MUCHA información sobre formas de realizarla.

Te repito mi consejo: Compra solamente la placa de impreso, luego te compras los componentes en cualquier casa de electrónica y te la armas.

Para cualquier opción que elijas, tendrás ayuda

Ahora que analizo atrás y a lo lejos por eso comentaste lo de la cámara con frío, iluminas en forma calibrada pero sin agregar temperatura, Tarde pero me di cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 2, 2008)

Hola amigos: El link para la información de Intersil es el siguiente: http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3082.pdf
En realidad es la hoja de datos técnicos para el integrado para LCD y también para el de LED´s.
Me parece conveniente a estas alturas que Andrea decida si quiere LED´s o LCD para el visualizador.
Andrea: existen en el mercado a precios muy bajos unos componentes electrónicos que se llaman LDR (Ligth Depended Resistor), que no es mas que una resistencia que varia su valor de acuerdo a la cantidad de luz que le llega, su tamaño aproximado es de 1 cm. de diámetro y una altura de 2 ó 3 mm. que lo hace facil de montar.
Es muy fácil asociarlo con el chip ICL7106 de Intersil, para esto se conecta en serie con el LDR un potenciómetro (trimpot) cuyo valor dependerá del LDR que consigas, y le apliques un voltaje contínuo de 9 VDC directamente al chip mencionado, el voltaje resultante sobre el LDR se conecta a la entrada + -

Cualquier pregunta al respecto, con mucho gusto te puedo ayudar a responderla de acuerdo a lo que modestamente conozco.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola a todos.

a mi  me parece que la mejor opcion es usar pics...  en este caso seria un dimmer controlado por optoacoplador, luego envias la señal al opto desde un pic en el cual sensas el paso por cero de la linea de alta tension por medio de un transformador para que no quemes tu pic y de ahi envias un pulso de una longitud de algunos nanosegundos o picosegundos de ser necesario los cuales relacionas con nivel de potencia en porcentaje mediante codigo convirtiendo nanosegundos (o picosegundos) de pulso en porcentaje de iluminacion... y ademas podrias controlar estos valores facilmente en el pic mediante dos botones de subida y bajada y guardar el ultimo valor en la rom del pic para que cuando lo vuelvas a encender siga el valor ahi... a eso le añades una pantalla digital de 16 digitos x 2 lineas generico que son faciles de conseguir en internet con envio internacional muy barato y hasta podrias ponerle un mensaje de bienvenida y hasta un sensor de temperatura en pantalla junto con el medidor de potencia de la lampara...  y si deseas tambien podrias programar el pic para que relacione temperatura con luz o solo luz... y hasta añadirle un medidor de la linea de alta tension y llegando mas allá podrias relacionar el voltaje de alta con la longitud del pulso para que siempre te de el mismo nivel de lux aunque el voltaje de alta varie...

para que no te falte memoria de programacion en el pic podrias usar el pic 18F4550 que tiene 32K de memoria y es mas que suficiente, ademas que tambien se encuentran en internet con envio internacional muy barato...
los diagramas de dimmers digitales los encuentras en este foro...  de ahi solo seria cuestion de programar el pic...  aunque en realidad no es muy complicado... yo diria relativamente facil...

Lo único que no recuerdo es si el Eagle soporta incorporar PICs en los diseños insertandoles los programas...  me parece que hay otro programa para simular este tipo de diseño pero no recuerdo su nombre... Ademas que muchas veces los diseños virtuales de placas con PICs no coinciden en la realidad con los diseños fisicos y esto es a veces por cuestiones muy simples que se dan en el momento que no son previsibles por un programa... pero de todas maneras ayuda el diseño virtual...  Yo prefiero usar las placas Entrenadoras de Pics.

Saludos.


----------



## lmct (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Bueno yo tengo echo por mi un sistema de regulacion por pic. Regula la intensidad de luz de una lampara. Es un sistema digital. Yo creo que no hace falta complicarse tanto la vida, con una simple escala de 0 a 100 pasos es mas que suficiente, donde el 100 corresponde a la senoide completa y 50 corresponde a 50% de la senoide, 25 al 25% de la senoide y asi. esto echo por grados de disparo, ya se que no es muy lineal pero para lo que pretende es mas que suficiente. Si se requiere mas presicion al ser un pic se puede implementar un sistema PID digital realimentando corriente, pero no creo que sea nesesario. Pongo el esquema por si os resulta util. Si os interesa tambien os pudeo pasar el circuito impreso para montarlo, el programa tambien.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 20, 2008)

Imtc, he estado revisando tu esquema y el detector de paso por cero puedes suprimir el optoacoplador y poner solamente el transistor.

Yo estoy tambien con el control de luminosidad con un pic y utilizo el mismo sistema de deteccion, pero el circuito lo he simplificado al maximo y utilizo un 16f84 y un solo display de 7 segmentos, el cual me indica el porcentaje de iluminacion o velocidad.


----------



## lmct (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola, que tal. Cierto, pero como el opto no es muy caro, pues me parecio que no estaba de mas y asi aislo mejor la tension no regulada de la regulada.

Saludos


----------



## Biotech (Dic 31, 2008)

Yo quisiera implementar un dispositivo como el que mencionan si pudieran postear el esquematico y el codigo fuente para implementarloestaría de 10.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ing_njospina (Sep 9, 2009)

la solucion la veo facil, hay dos formas:
primera aplicando la formula que hay atras de potencia que todos conocemos y adaptandola a un pic con lcd, esta es la facil se necesita un convertidor de corriente a coltaje que los encontras en google y el voltimetro que se programa en un conversor analogo digital.

Segunda opcion
es hacer todo esto pero de manera analoga con OPAM amplificadoes operacionales y pra la salida compras una lcd de esas que viene programadas y listo.


----------

